# لدهن العود الهندي , مسك متسلق , ورد اسطنبولي , دهن عود أبيض , مسك أسود , عطر توت نكت



## مسوقة26 (15 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أخواني أعزائي أعضاء وزوار منتدى أسواق ستي ..
مثل ماهو موضح بالعنوان .. نحن نوزع لكـ منتجــات
ذات جوده عالـــية وبسعر منـــــافس ..
معنـــا بإذن الله سوف تلاحظ الرضا من قبل عملائكـ 
وبالإضافة إلى زيادة في دخلكـ ..

تخصصنا .. كل ما يدور في عالم العطور والبخور 

عروضنا كالتـــالي/
*1/ من 100إلى 500ربع تولة من الدهن العود الهندي , مسك متسلق , ورد اسطنبولي , دهن عود أبيض , مسك أسود , عطر توت نكتار أو اي من العطور الفرنسية ..بيطلع عليك الربع تولة بـريالين فقط .. وفي حالة شرائك 1000ربع تولة اضافه هديه بقيمة 100 ريال عباره عن 25 ربع توله من مسك القرشي 
في نص توله تطلع الحبه سعرها ب 4 ريال
*
*



**

*
*......*
*2/ علب المخمرية الجامدة للإستخدام بعد الإستحمام على شكل قلوب جميلة جدا الدرزن بـ60ريال..*

*



**

*
*.....*
*3/ *من أنواع البخور
سواءا كان صناعي , صناعي طبيعي

عرض البخور
بخور الألمندو الكيلو بـ 800ريال




بخور الفـــراشة الكيلو بـ760ريال




بخور صناعي طبيعي الكيلو بـ950ريال




((سعر الدرزنين من علب الأوقية الفارغ بـ20ريال))
*.....*
*4/*[FONT=&quot]عرض اللوشنات:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الأن أطلب 4 [FONT=&quot]درازن 48 حبة [FONT=&quot]من علب اللوشن[/FONT]15[FONT=&quot]مل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بروائح مختلفة [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]فقط بـ140ريال [FONT=&quot]يعني تطلع عليك الحبة[FONT=&quot] 3ريال
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]امكانية طلب [FONT=&quot]درزن واحد بـ40 ريال
[/FONT][/FONT]*

*
*.....*
*5/ مخلط دهن العود والمسك القرشي في ارباع تولات 100 ربع*
*توله ب 400 ريال تطلع الربع توله ب 4 ريال 
في نص توله تطلع الحبه سعرها ب 8 ريال
*

.......
*6/* مباخر رائعه باشكال متنوعه الحبه 40 ريال 

*

*
........

*7/ معطر مفارش 250مل بعلبه كرتون أنيقه الدرزن بـ120ريال ..*





*8/خمريات الدائريه الدرزن ب 60 ريال*
*



**

*

.......
9/عرض البخور والمبثوث

بخور نسايم الحبة بـ15 ريال الدرزن بـ160ريال





.......
بخور اتصل بي الحبة بـ 15ريال الدرزن بـ160 ريال





.......
معمول مبروك 30جرام الحبة بـ15ريال الدرزن بـ150ريال 





.......
مبثوث بانافع الحبة بـ20ريال الدرزن بـ 220ريال





.......
مبثوث لمسة جودي الحبة بـ20ريال الدرزن بـ220ريال





.......
مكنون العود الحبة بـ 20ريال الدرزن بـ 220ريال





.......
بخور نواعم الحبة بـ 20ريال الدرزن بـ 220ريال





.......
بخور البستان مطور الحبة بـ20ريال الدرزن بـ 220ريال





.......
ريانة العود الحبة بـ20ريال الدرزن بـ 220ريال 




......
10/عرض الفخار المجموعة الكاملة بـ 175ريال








......
*10/اللوشنات 30 مل الضغط الدرزن ب 100 ريال








*
*انت احسب المكاسب اللي تجنيها ان شاء الله *
*ابو مشاري*
*للتواصل : 0557030730*
*او على الخاص*
او الواتسب

أطقم العطـــور
سعره 70 ريال




سعره 75 ريال




سعره 80 ريال




سعره 70 ريال



*
سعره **75** ريال
**



سعره 65 ريال




سعره 60 ريال




سعره 60 ريال




سعره 60 ريال




سعره 60 ريال




سعره 60 ريال



**
رأي بعض العملاء 

*اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة PŕO.RôSĕ ≈ 


_السلآم عليكم 
أخ أبو مشآري الله يعطيك العآفية ويبآرك فيك 
وصلت الطلبية وأمس أستلمتهآ من زآجل برقم البوليصة بدون تعب
__
أنآ طلبت درزن من خمريآت القلوب الجآمدة بصرآحة روعة ورآئحتهآ حلوة 
فعلاً رقي في التعامل الشكر لك ي أبو مشآري على ذوقك و أهتمآمك بـ الطلب والتوصيل 
وأن شآء الله لي تعآمل ثآني معك 
هذي صورة لـ الطلب 
7





​_

*
*
*
*اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كادي تبوك 


_ماشاء الله ابو مشاري وصلتني المخمريات والعطور شي خيااال جد روعه وان شاء الله بطلب مره ثانيه موفق يارب وشكرا ع الهدايا_



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ۩ همس ۩ 


_الف شكر لك أخي / ابو مشاري 11 

انسان راقي ومتميز حتا في ارسال طلبك .. 
والحمد لله عجبني كثير الريحه .. 
وانا اضفت عليه عودتي اللي دايم احطها .. 

وعجب البيت كلو .. 

ولي طلبيه أخرى ان شاء الله 
ربي يوفقك ويوسع رزقك .. 
ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب .. 


الف شكر لك .._


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ۩ همس ۩ 


_طبعاً طلبت طلبيه من الاخ / أبو مشاري 11 

وذي صورة لها .. 







الحمد لله استلمت الطلبيه من تاني يوم .. 
ويكفي انو بدون عذاب .. و حرق اعصاب ارسل برقم البوليصه أول ما شحنها .. 

وان شاء الله راح يكون لي تجارب .. معه .. تانيه .. 

وربي يوفقه ويوسع في رزقه .. 

وشكراً على الهديه ..






فامثاله يحتاجون لشكر .. ودعم .. من زبائينه .. 

ارفعو الموضوع بدعوة طيبه .._

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة oJqJ1 


_السلام عليكم 
احب ان اشكرك اخي ابو مشاري على صدقك وحسن تعاملك وللمعلوميه الطلبيه وصلت وللامانه البضاعه نظيفه ومرتبه بشكل يحافظ عليها من التلف عند نقلها وهذا دليل واضح على حرصك واهتمامك جزاك الله كل خير_

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة درب الهوى 


_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شهادةحق في الاخ ابو مشاري 
طلبت منه معطرات ولوشنات وخمريات

ووصلت لي وكانت رائعه وكل اللي عندي يمدحها

وان شاءالله اطلبها مرة ثانيه لانها جد تستاهل
وكان راقي وذوق ي تعامله وحريص على وصول الطلبيه في الوقت




​_


​




__________________

*ابداء تجارتك صح عطور ولوشنات ومخمريات وتوزيعات
عطور بريالين في ارباع التولات ومخمريات القلوب الدرزن ب 60 ريال
للتواصل: 0557030730*​


----------

